# à quoi ça sert le A



## colnago4 (21 Octobre 2016)

bonjour,
je viens d'acheter un iphone 5se et oui j'ai franchi le pas ,  j'ai cherché sur le net et n'ai rien trouvé concernant le *A* _(à gauche de la partie ou on saisie le iMessage)_ dans le menu messages , je n'arrive pas à savoir à quoi ça sert et surtout comment ça marche. lorsque je clique dessus le *A* devient bleu et dessous une page s'ouvre (music) il est écrit _"écoutez de la musique pour la partager"_.
merci pour vos réponses
cordialement


----------



## iphone5stiti (21 Octobre 2016)

Salut ! 
C'est pour tout ce qui est " les jeux " dans l'application message, une nouveauté d'iOS 10


----------



## Larme (24 Octobre 2016)

iMessage a le droit depuis iOS10 d'avoir ses micros-apps, et l'AppStore (apps séparées, ou incluses dans les apps "classiques") qui va avec :
http://www.igen.fr/ios/2016/07/ios-10-toutes-les-nouveautes-dans-messages-96399


----------



## colnago4 (26 Octobre 2016)

mon épouse avec son iphone 5s, elle clique sur ce fameux A , elle sélectionne music, elle choisie une musique et elle me l'envoi par message. sur mon portable ça ne fonctionne pas.comment puis je faire pour résoudre ce souci

cordialement


----------



## Larme (26 Octobre 2016)

Il faut être sous iOS10 je pense et être sous iMessage, pas en simple SMS. Est-ce ton cas ?


----------



## colnago4 (26 Octobre 2016)

je suis sous  ios 10.1, et je suis sur iMessage


----------



## colnago4 (30 Octobre 2016)

ça y est ça marche


----------



## quetzal (18 Novembre 2016)

De mon côté, j'aimerais savoir comment marche les petits commentaires qui apparaissent en gris et en bleu lorsqu'on touche longuement un message à soi ou à son interlocuteur. Ce sont les [emoji173]️[emoji1303][emoji1304]HA HA !! ? Est-ce qu'ils sont visibles pour soit seulement, ou aussi pour son interlocuteur ?


----------



## colnago4 (20 Novembre 2016)

c'est pour les interlocuteurs


----------

